# Check out this site for pitch regognition training..



## 3vz180 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have fun......[Sugggestion]Work on 1-3-5[do.mi sol}first then add pitchs as you get your ears open.Make sure you reverse the direction's.. Give the tone a key,name the note...change key's in your head..Have fun most of all.... http://www.zebrakeys.com/resources/musictools/intervaleartrainer/


----------

